# been gone for a while



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

hey guys, been gone for a while just thought i would check back in with u guys here. just recently got back from a fishing trip in far northern Minn, got dumped on with rain and wind most of the week. was drivin during work the other day and a coyote ran out across the road bout 20 yards in front of me, got to the other feild across the road and just stood there and looked at me in my work truck. i see them while driving but never when i have a gun and hunting! lol


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome home.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's good to have you back...don't be a stranger.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome back, so did you get ANY fish?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome back. Wheres the pic of fish???? LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome back..... This is why there needs to be one of those James Bond style car/truck where the gun comes from under the hood....... It is a necessity.......... I have been telling GM this for years.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Glad to have ya back, looking forward to hearing more from ya.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome back sir.


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

Well it was a good trip except we got rained on most of the week . Couldnt get out on the canoes much to fish Cus of the wind. We got a few tho if I can figure out how to post pics I will put them up.


----------

